# Potassium cocoate



## waleed (Jan 19, 2019)

I have an question about making 
Potassium cocoate 40 % soap 
I used 100 gm of oil, 30 gm of KOH (85%) and 250 gm of water 
Frist i add 100 gm oil with 100 gm water and heat them at 70 celicuis then add 30 gm KOH dissolved in 100 gm water and add it to mix and increase temperature to 85 celcicel for 4 hrs and during heating adding remind water
The problem is sample is cloudy when the mix is cold 
I hope overcome on this problem


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 19, 2019)

The recipe looks fine, although I would not have used that much water during saponification. 

Are you using distilled or demineralized water or are you using tap water?


----------



## waleed (Jan 19, 2019)

DeeAnna said:


> The recipe looks fine, although I would not have used that much water during saponification.
> 
> Are you using distilled or demineralized water or are you using tap water?


I used tap water and soft water but not usrd distilledwater
Is the water problem?


----------



## waleed (Jan 19, 2019)

What is best methodology for preparation of soap


----------



## DeeAnna (Jan 19, 2019)

Yes, tap water can be a problem. Use distilled or demineralized water for making liquid soap. Also use this water for diluting and testing the soap.


----------

